# 2011 Sentra OEM Integrated Backup Camera System



## rhpjones (Dec 23, 2021)

I want to install an integrated backup camera on my 2011 Sentra, however, it is a basic model and the radio does not have the OEM 4.3" screen. Is it possible to replace the existing radio with one that has the OEM 4.3" screen and then install the FC-NISS systems package OEM integrated backup camera system?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Not likely without changing both the Main and Body Harnesses. Nissan doesn't usually use common harnesses and tape back unused connectors, so chances are the needed wires won't be there. You'll be better off going aftermarket.


----------

